# [SOLVED] Wireless USB mouse recognized, not working

## xtz

I have a strange problems with a wireless USB mouse which is detected, but not working.

When I plug it in:

```
[  509.039103] hub 5-0:1.0: port 1, status 0301, change 0001, 1.5 Mb/s

[  509.143086] hub 5-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x301

[  509.245120] usb 5-1: new low-speed USB device number 5 using uhci_hcd

[  509.387157] usb 5-1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[  509.392150] usb 5-1: default language 0x0409

[  509.408150] usb 5-1: udev 5, busnum 5, minor = 516

[  509.408160] usb 5-1: New USB device found, idVendor=04fc, idProduct=05da

[  509.408168] usb 5-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[  509.408175] usb 5-1: Product: Trust Mouse 15178-02

[  509.408181] usb 5-1: Manufacturer: MLK

[  509.408396] usb 5-1: usb_probe_device

[  509.408406] usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  509.420153] usb 5-1: adding 5-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[  509.428201] usbhid 5-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[  509.428209] usbhid 5-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id
```

```
# lsusb -s 005:

Bus 005 Device 006: ID 04fc:05da Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd 

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

The modules are loaded:

```
# lsmod | egrep 'usb|mouse'

usbhid                 19639  0 

psmouse                56986  0 
```

And I have xorg-drivers emerged with mouse in INPUT_DEVICES:

```
=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.14 was built with the following:

USE="" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -keyboard -mutouch -penmount -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -apm -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 -mach64 -mga -modesetting -neomagic -nouveau -nv -nvidia -omap -omapfb -qxl -r128 -radeon -radeonsi -rendition -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sisusb -sunbw2 -suncg14 -suncg3 -suncg6 -sunffb -sunleo -suntcx -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware -voodoo"
```

Is there anything I'm missing?Last edited by xtz on Sat Nov 09, 2013 7:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## therijn

Is anything logged /var/log/Xorg.0.log? Something from evdev regarding a mouse?

----------

## xtz

Looks like it is recognized, but still...

My touchpad works okay though. It was working okay without any configuration, using evdev (but no special features, e.g. scrolling, tap-to-click etc.).

Had to configure it with Synaptics driver to add the special stuff.

```
[   157.924] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint (/dev/input/event10)

    [   157.924] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

    [   157.924] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

    [   157.924] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"

    [   157.924] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

    [   157.924] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

    [   157.924] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

    [   157.939] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

    [   157.939]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 1.7.1

    [   157.939]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

    [   157.939]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 19.1

    [   157.939] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint'

    [   157.939] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: always reports core events

    [   157.939] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event10"

    [   157.957] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: x-axis range 0 - 1023 (res 0)

    [   157.957] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: y-axis range 0 - 767 (res 0)

    [   157.957] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: pressure range 0 - 127

    [   157.957] (II) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: device does not report finger width.

    [   157.957] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: buttons: left right middle

    [   157.957] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x8

    [   157.957] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 15

    [   157.957] (**) Option "VertEdgeScroll" "1"

    [   157.957] (**) Option "RBCornerButton" "3"

    [   157.957] (**) Option "TapButton1" "1"

    [   157.957] (**) Option "TapButton2" "2"

    [   157.957] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: touchpad found

    [   157.957] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: always reports core events

    [   157.967] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input10/event10"

    [   157.967] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 10)

    [   157.967] (**) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

    [   157.967] (**) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) MaxSpeed is now 1.75

    [   157.967] (**) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) AccelFactor is now 0.156

    [   157.967] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

    [   157.967] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) acceleration profile 1

    [   157.967] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

    [   157.968] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

    [   157.968] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: touchpad found

    [   157.968] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint (/dev/input/mouse2)

    [   157.968] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"

    [   157.969] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse (/dev/input/event9)

    [   157.969] (**) PS/2 Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

    [   157.969] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'PS/2 Mouse'

    [   157.969] (**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events

    [   157.969] (**) evdev: PS/2 Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event9"

    [   157.969] (--) evdev: PS/2 Mouse: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x8

    [   157.969] (--) evdev: PS/2 Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

    [   157.969] (--) evdev: PS/2 Mouse: Found relative axes

    [   157.969] (--) evdev: PS/2 Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

    [   157.969] (II) evdev: PS/2 Mouse: Configuring as mouse

    [   157.969] (**) evdev: PS/2 Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

    [   157.969] (**) evdev: PS/2 Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

    [   157.969] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input9/event9"

    [   157.969] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 11)

    [   157.969] (II) evdev: PS/2 Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

    [   157.970] (**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

    [   157.970] (**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

    [   157.970] (**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

    [   157.970] (**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

    [   157.971] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse (/dev/input/mouse1)

    [   157.971] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

    [   157.971] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
```

```
$ grep -v ^# /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/30-touchpad.conf

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "touchpad catchall"

        Driver "synaptics"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Option "TapButton1" "1"

        Option "TapButton2" "2"

        Option "RBCornerButton" "3"

        Option "VertEdgeScroll" "1"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "touchpad ignore duplicates"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchOS "Linux"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/mouse*"

        Option "Ignore" "on"

EndSection
```

----------

## therijn

I believe the key to your solution lies in this line:

```
   [   157.971] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.  
```

Apparently you have to add the extra input. I expect because you already have one for the touchpad.

----------

## xtz

I've added this to 30-touchpad.conf (dont mind the name, I'll take care of it once this is sorted):

```
$ egrep -v '^(#|$)' /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/30-touchpad.conf

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "touchpad catchall"

        Driver "synaptics"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Option "TapButton1" "1"

        Option "TapButton2" "2"

        Option "RBCornerButton" "3"

        Option "VertEdgeScroll" "1"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "touchpad ignore duplicates"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchOS "Linux"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/mouse*"

        Option "Ignore" "on"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "pointer catchall"

        Driver "mouse"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event9"

        Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

        Option "Buttons"        "5"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "pointer ignore duplicates"

        MatchOS "Linux"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/mouse*"

        Option "Ignore" "on"

EndSection
```

Now /var/log/Xorg.0.log looks like this:

```
[   509.545] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint (/dev/input/event10)

[   509.545] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[   509.545] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[   509.545] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"

[   509.545] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[   509.545] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[   509.545] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[   509.545] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   509.545]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 1.7.1

[   509.545]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   509.545]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 19.1

[   509.545] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint'

[   509.545] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: always reports core events

[   509.545] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event10"

[   509.563] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: x-axis range 0 - 1023 (res 0)

[   509.563] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: y-axis range 0 - 767 (res 0)

[   509.563] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: pressure range 0 - 127

[   509.563] (II) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: device does not report finger width.

[   509.563] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: buttons: left right middle

[   509.563] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x8

[   509.563] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 15

[   509.563] (**) Option "VertEdgeScroll" "1"

[   509.563] (**) Option "RBCornerButton" "3"

[   509.563] (**) Option "TapButton1" "1"

[   509.563] (**) Option "TapButton2" "2"

[   509.563] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: touchpad found

[   509.563] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: always reports core events

[   509.573] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input10/event10"

[   509.573] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 10)

[   509.573] (**) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[   509.573] (**) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[   509.573] (**) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) AccelFactor is now 0.156

[   509.573] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   509.573] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[   509.574] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   509.574] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   509.574] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: touchpad found

[   509.574] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint (/dev/input/mouse2)

[   509.574] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Ignoring device from InputClass "pointer ignore duplicates"

[   509.575] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse (/dev/input/event9)

[   509.575] (**) PS/2 Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[   509.575] (**) PS/2 Mouse: Applying InputClass "pointer catchall"

[   509.575] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"

[   509.575] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

[   509.575] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   509.575]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 1.9.0

[   509.576]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   509.576]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 19.1

[   509.576] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'PS/2 Mouse'

[   509.576] (**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events

[   509.576] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event9"

[   509.587] (II) PS/2 Mouse: Setting mouse protocol to "PS/2"

[   509.587] (==) PS/2 Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"

[   509.587] (**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events

[   509.597] (**) Option "Buttons" "5"

[   509.597] (==) PS/2 Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

[   509.597] (**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

[   509.597] (**) PS/2 Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[   509.597] (**) PS/2 Mouse: Buttons: 9

[   509.597] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input9/event9"

[   509.597] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 11)

[   509.597] (**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   509.597] (**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[   509.597] (**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   509.597] (**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   509.602] (II) PS/2 Mouse: Setting mouse protocol to "PS/2"

[   514.862] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse (/dev/input/mouse1)

[   514.862] (**) PS/2 Mouse: Ignoring device from InputClass "pointer ignore duplicates"
```

Any further ideas?

I have a friend with virtually the same configuration and his USB mouse is working without any additional configuration whatsoever (just the touchpad is configured exactly the same way as mine).

The difference is that mine is a wireless one from Trust and he's using a cable one from A4Tech.

----------

## therijn

I see we are making progress; there is a driver loaded but it ignores your mouse. I fails to see exactly why it does so. Here are some more ideas: You have InputClasses with overlapping match-criteria (the MatchDevicePath). You can make the InputClasses more specific with additional  match criteria: 

```
MatchIsPointer "true" 
```

You can remove the driver from the "pointer catchall"; see  this thread?

 How about adding a specific InputDevice definition?

----------

## xtz

 *therijn wrote:*   

> I see we are making progress; there is a driver loaded but it ignores your mouse. I fails to see exactly why it does so. Here are some more ideas: You have InputClasses with overlapping match-criteria (the MatchDevicePath). You can make the InputClasses more specific with additional  match criteria: 
> 
> ```
> MatchIsPointer "true" 
> ```
> ...

 

It is already true - do you mean "on" instead of "true"  :Confused:  :

```
xtz@Xecutor ~ $ grep -A 3 -B 2 -i pointer /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf 

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

xtz@Xecutor ~ $
```

 *therijn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You can remove the driver from the "pointer catchall"; see  this thread?

 

Then I get:

```
[698838.573] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse (/dev/input/mouse1)

[698838.573] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
```

 *therijn wrote:*   

>   How about adding a specific InputDevice definition?

 

Do you mean a specific one for /dev/input/mouse1?

----------

## xtz

You would NEVER believe what the problem was:

```
CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS:

  │

  │ Support for Sunplus wireless desktop.

  │

  │ Symbol: HID_SUNPLUS [=m]

  │ Type  : tristate

  │ Prompt: Sunplus wireless desktop

  │   Location:

  │     -> Device Drivers

  │       -> HID support

  │         -> HID bus support (HID [=m])

  │           -> Special HID drivers

  │   Defined at drivers/hid/Kconfig:628

  │   Depends on: INPUT [=y] && HID [=m]
```

As most of the time, the kernel documentation is quite descriptive, so why wouldn't I enable that for a USB mouse?  :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

